# paper thin beef jerky from ground beef guide



## superthinjerky (Sep 9, 2016)

http://mumblegrits.blogspot.com/2015/07/thin-beef-jerky.html

Has anyone tried to make paper thin jerky as instructed from this link?


----------



## daveomak (Sep 9, 2016)

Looks like something to try.....  next batch.....  Dave


----------



## superthinjerky (Sep 9, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> Looks like something to try.....  next batch.....  Dave


Awesome Dave.  Please take lots of pictures.  I found this link from Googling keywords like razor/super/paper/ thin jerky.  A friend of mine orders teriyaki and haberno jerky from http://smokedmeats.com/  and the teriyaki is the bets jerky i have ever had.  It is extremely thin, doesn't have any teriyaki gunk on the outside.  melts in your mouth.

I am tying to make that myself because I am too poor to buy it from mahogany smoked meats.  I'm trying to recreate their teriyaki jerky, but when I stumbled upon that link ( http://mumblegrits.blogspot.com/2015/07/thin-beef-jerky.html  ).   I thought that maybe this super thin ground beef style would be superior?  I like thin jerky.


----------

